# Fs- 4" EBJD...(sold)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so before i cave in and try this guy with my monsters i'll give it another go here.
4" EBJD $50 firm......
picture of actual fish.









pick up preffered delivery for a fair surcharge...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just in case anyone is interested ben_mbu is selling the perfect pbass for $60.
would mean a little extra leg work but i'd trade straight across for this fish......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

and still no takers....?


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

its a great fish... just like i have said before... just wait it out... someone will come up with the cash or trade... good luck


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have reduced this fish drastically for a quick sale....
needs a new home sooner than later....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1
Here's a good luck bump for a good looking fish and a great price!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are these aggressive?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> are these aggressive?


i know they can be when there is a mated pair.
he was with my smaller pbass for a while with no quibbles..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are less aggressive than the regular JD's in my experience.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> They are less aggressive than the regular JD's in my experience.


yes i agree my EBJD is way less aggressive than the regular JD...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump it up..


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have kept regular JD and wouldnt call them agressive when kept as a single non pair. Obviously they can be nasty in a pair though from what I hear


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Still here? Somebody should jump on it! It's $50 only~


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! Still here? Somebody should jump on it! It's $50 only~


agreed some one should jump on this so i can get the Pbass from Ben....
please....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another day another bump...
would really like to find this beautiful fish a new home.......


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a male, probably too young too sex though?


----------



## AepNV187 (Jun 15, 2010)

Albino veild tiger oscar 7" trade mabe we could work somthing out pic's on profile and or i have a add for a trade to which i posted on fresh class also has pics


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AepNV187 said:


> Albino veild tiger oscar 7" trade mabe we could work somthing out pic's on profile and or i have a add for a trade to which i posted on fresh class also has pics


thanks for your offer i'm more interested in Bens Pbass.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

monday morning bump....


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hey adrian i am up in the okanagan for another week or so.... would you hold this guy for me until i get back? I dont knowou. when i could get out to you. send me a msg.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this is good


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this fish is pending...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hope you found a buyer, I woulda jumped on this if I wasnt massively unemployed right now.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Adrian, give me a call when you can i cant find your number...? Ahaha


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex i don't have your #.
give me a call when you can 604-657-6948.


----------

